
Ask HN: Ufuwbcquasdwyyctawdw - iakh
Miles &amp; More, Lufthansa&#x27;s frequent flyer program, will often render the text &quot;ufuwbcquasdwyyctawdw&quot; in various places on their site and in different markup. Does anybody know why they might be doing that?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?q=ufuwbcquasdwyyctawdw
======
itamarst
Could be useful in catching copy/paste phishing attacks.

Perhaps relevant:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fictitious_entry](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fictitious_entry)

~~~
iakh
Thank you

